# Myanmar



## meythai (Aug 18, 2017)

I live and work in Surat-tani and at the end of this term hope to travel to Myanmar. Any information you may have - where to visit, where not to go, hotels, flights, etc - would be appreciated. I speak read and write Thai nearly fluently (thanks to 4 years in the U.S. Peace Corps 40 years ago) and wonder if there are parts of Myanmar where I could use those talents, or is English widely understood throughout the country? Finally are there any direct flights from somewhere in south Thailand to anywhere in Myanmar? Thanks for your time.


----------

